

Realtime web analytics service UserLook - SSM7
http://userlook.com

======
lobster_johnson
All of these new-fangled analytics sites seem to be stuck in the same dumb
page-views-are-everything model as GA — just watching bird patterns,
basically. Things haven't changed much since the bad old days of WebTrends and
Analog.

There's no profiling based on facts known to the app (user's age, gender,
ethnicity, occupation) or behaviour (posts a lot of long texts, posts a lot of
photos, is mostly reading/lurking, etc.), or Bayesian probabilistic analysis
of new users. There is so much we want to know about our users, but no real
turnkey tools to anlyaze the data with. Instead, everyone seems to be cobbling
together their own toolchain with Hadoop and what not.

Seems like an important piece of the analytics stack, yet I don't see anyone
doing it. Is this something that anyone has started offering? (I'm thinking
SaaS here, not enterprise stuff.)

Analytics tools such as GA are also as terrible at tracking people across
domains as these tools have ever been. We have a site which has single sign-on
across many, many sites with different domains; we could have used the GA
stuff to rewrite links in order to transfer the GA session ID across the
domains -- but it's extremely awkward and gets very complicated when you need
to implement it consistently both in the server logic (eg., redirects and
emails) and the client logic (links, iframes, AJAX, etc.). It seems really
silly when the app _already knows the identity of the user_ and can track it
consistently across domains.

------
imperialWicket
I definitely see how this functionality is superior to Google Analytics (at
least in GA's current format), but it seems like there is little edge over
Piwik (<http://piwik.org/>) or OWA (<http://www.openwebanalytics.com/>) - at
least in functionality. If that's a reasonable assessment, you are simply
offering a hosted version for a fee.

Don't get me wrong, web analytics is growing and there is a lot of room for
competition. However, it's everyone vs google at the moment. I think it would
be good for a small team to strap themselves to one of the existing open
source projects (which have far more functionality already, at least compared
to your live demo and screenshots) and simply offer a hosted version. Then a
group could actively commit updates and enhancements to the existing product
(there are a lot of these business models out there, EnterpriseDB being a
good, high-profile commercial example).

------
vbo
Any different from chartbeat?

~~~
SSM7
It's has monitor sites with Subdomains functionality, cheaper service plans.
Also UserLook team is fast to implement new user requests.

------
sayhellolondon
How does your service differentiate from Google Analytics now they are
introducing real-time?

Google announcement: [http://analytics.blogspot.com/2011/09/whats-happening-
on-you...](http://analytics.blogspot.com/2011/09/whats-happening-on-your-site-
right-now.html)

~~~
SSM7
We trying to provide consolidated data on dashboard not separated reports.
Also we provide performance timing data and soon will be ready event
notification system where you can setup alerts as (max on site records, site
availability, response time, e.t.c.)

------
mva
First thought they were location in Ukraine / Russia, because of these cheap
prices. Apparently they are located in Torrance, CA. With these prices, you
won't survive... (8.95 USD for the most popular plan).

~~~
SSM7
We expect a large number of registrations. And we will change the cost of
service plans with the growth opportunities of service. For current users the
cost will be remain as set at registration or decrease.

------
rulesmaker
Add please support for Https sites.

~~~
SSM7
We have that feature in plans, vote for it on our support forum to increase
priority. <http://userecho.com/FLzq>

------
Unios
it supports ipad?

~~~
SSM7
Yes it utilizes javascript and no flash. Supports iPad!

~~~
michael_dorfman
Please don't astroturf questions and answers like this. It's completely
transparent, and leaves a negative impression.

